# Seiko 24hr Levante Maritime



## danvilera

Hello
This is my Seiko 24hr Levante Maritime series 5Y37-6000.
Its gold tone with leather straps, its different from the ones I have seen on the web and forums.


----------



## francis 24/24

I love this watch, its design is so unique, and the dial is so sharp. Reference of mine (on the back) is 5Y37-6010.
Glad to know another Seiko Levante owner !


----------



## danvilera

Yes Francis, I love it too, and like your steel pulse, I hope I can find one for mine someday. Regards


----------



## _SBradley_

Wow, that looks interesting. But how do you read it? Why are the two long hands locked in opposite directions?

Are these still in production? I'm thinking not, as Google doesn't give many results. Where can you get them?


----------



## philden

They come up on Ebay from time to time, I found a bargain one a couple of years ago. The unusual aspect of this watch is that the minute hand takes two hours for a full revolution. You can read the minutes from either end of the minute hand, as shown on the dial.


----------



## yermano

nice hour hand design


----------



## scufutz

Here is one (some one sells it for 120€)
Its a tip ... I dont know how its worth









Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## dj898

sorry to bump the old thread but does anyone have the details on the leather band to be used with this watch?
planning to give it to missus after service but she does not like metal bracelet so I will need to source the leather band.

if my memory serves me correctly this series uses the notched strap - 13mm for inner notch and the overall width of band at 20mm(?). 

TIA chaps!


----------



## francis 24/24

*Yeah, let's call it "The Seiko 24hr Levante week"*


----------



## Afka

dj898 said:


> if my memory serves me correctly this series uses the notched strap - 13mm for inner notch and the overall width of band at 20mm(?).


Hi. I happen to have both, gents and ladies Levante watches with leather strap. You are almost correct. The dimensions are:

gents - inner notch 13mm, band width at lugs 21mm, buckle lug 17mm
ladies - inner notch 9mm, band width at lugs 15mm, buckle lug 14mm


----------



## dj898

Afka said:


> gents - inner notch 13mm, band width at lugs 21mm, buckle lug 17mm
> 
> View attachment 5677066


cheers for that mate! ^ ^
I'm sure mine's Gents but still smaller by today's standard.
Now the question is where I can get the leather band in that size and shape? 
Had look at few online vendors but they don't seem to carry this type?
And only thing I keep bumping into is Cartier notched band which frankly cost way more than this watch... 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dj898

[update] managed to track down the Seiko metal bracelet with 20mm width and 12mm notch width from someone in Canada.
this will be close enough for my 5Y37-6010. With scorching hot Summer here the metal bracelet will be much appreciated me think. 

about the leather band who know I may come across the NOS down the track...


----------



## dj898

[update 2] the stainless steel bracelet turned out to be from Levante Wind Rose so it is correct for this watch as well I guess.
I bought a pair of 13mm spring bars for like a dollar from weekend market and although it was bit tricky initially but managed to mount the bracelet without any issue. Now when I tested the bracelet was definitely too big for my wrist and after Googling I managed to track down the method to remove the locking piece - this metal bracelet did not use the pin but instead inner piece pushed out from outer piece when the interlocking pin was pressed. Will try to shorten the bracelet this weekend when I can have some time to tackle without being interrupted by kids. 

And here's how it looks like with the bracelet.
Even at 1mm difference they look alright me think.


----------



## Jigga4040

Afka said:


> Hi. I happen to have both, gents and ladies Levante watches with leather strap. You are almost correct. The dimensions are:
> 
> gents - inner notch 13mm, band width at lugs 21mm, buckle lug 17mm
> ladies - inner notch 9mm, band width at lugs 15mm, buckle lug 14mm
> 
> View attachment 5677066
> 
> 
> These are certainly getting rare..I have the mens one in the exact same style as above but it needs a new strap-any ideas where I can purchase one? Thanks


----------



## dj898

if you can find try Levante Wind Rose band. 
I couldn't locate the leather band so ended up getting the ss strap for Wind Rose instead which fitted perfectly.


----------



## AnthonyR01

dj898 said:


> sorry to bump the old thread but does anyone have the details on the leather band to be used with this watch?
> planning to give it to missus after service but she does not like metal bracelet so I will need to source the leather band.
> 
> if my memory serves me correctly this series uses the notched strap - 13mm for inner notch and the overall width of band at 20mm(?).
> 
> TIA chaps!


Do you still have the old metal watch strap/band. I would love to buy it off you.


----------



## AnthonyR01

AnthonyR01 said:


> Do you still have the old metal watch strap/band. I would love to buy it off you.


My contact is: [email protected]


----------

